
Trump's Travel Ban Could Extend to Africa's Top Tech Country Nigeria - itin
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/27/trumps-travel-ban-could-extend-to-africas-top-tech-country-nigeria/
======
rbanffy
Detachment from reality doesn't exactly surprises us anymore...
[https://thesource.com/2019/12/21/donald-trump-wakanda-
partne...](https://thesource.com/2019/12/21/donald-trump-wakanda-partner/)

------
itin
"First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out because I was not
a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out because I was
not a trade unionist. Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out
because I was not a Jew. Then they came for me—and there was no one left to
speak for me."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came_..](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came_..).

